# Aus dem Alltag eines Bots



## Newsfeed (10 Juli 2009)

"Was macht eigentlich ein mit dem Waledac-Bot infiziertes System den ganzen Tag?", wollten die Virenspezialisten von Eset wissen und analysierten kurzerhand den Netzwerkverkehr.

Weiterlesen...


----------

